
How US cybersleuths decided Russia hacked the DNC - njx
https://www.cnet.com/news/how-experts-decided-russia-hacked-dnc-election/
======
Neliquat
How does casual circiumstantial evidince, implying the same actor '100%
certainty'? Sorry, there are way too many factual stumbles in this article,
and it doesn't really tell us anything except some nicknames, assumptions, and
official positions on the issue. This is wordy, and well sourced, but fails to
acheive the ambition of the title.

